# Hunting Edits Coming Along!



## OutdoorMediaCo (Sep 6, 2016)

I started filming and editing this past year with a friend on our hunting and scouting trips. We hunt mainly private farms but like to hike and scout on public land incase we find something good which is pretty rare these days! I'm working on editing my hunts but I finished these short edits up today. Check them out and comment with any questions on filming or editing outdoors stuff! We just do this for fun and hope to keep getting better with our filming and editing! We dont know much but hopefully we can help share some info others can benefit from.

One of my harvest and some butchering info





Out scouting new ground





Checked out some new ground in deep southern OH overlooking the OH river and found some sweet rock outcroppings with good access to the neighboring private we hunted


----------



## ringmuskie9 (Mar 26, 2009)

Good videos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Enjoyed the vids.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## OutdoorMediaCo (Sep 6, 2016)

Finally been digging into my hunting season footage. Put this together from the summer into early season. I'll get the whole season done sooner or later.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Nicely done. Brought back great memories. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Great job! I subscribed to your channel.


----------



## OutdoorMediaCo (Sep 6, 2016)

G-Patt said:


> Great job! I subscribed to your channel.


Hey thanks. I'll have the rest of the season up over the next few weeks.


----------



## OutdoorMediaCo (Sep 6, 2016)

Next video in the series is done and I'm really happy with how it came out. My best footage from the outdoors so far. Love to hear any suggestions anyone has on the video as I will be doing this again next season. Thinking about doing a little more narration of what is going on.


----------

